# WiFi for RV park .



## trickson (Sep 13, 2011)

I really need your help TPU . I am going to be managing an RV park ( Oct. 1st ) The owners want to set up a WiFi throughout the RV park ( 7 acres of land ) .  I need to know every thing I will need to make this happen . Please help me .


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 13, 2011)

i think you will need a router, and a few wifi signal repeater, 
and spread the wifi signal repeater troughout the park.

if you can't find something good enough for outdoor use, make sure to built some waterproof housing for it.


----------



## trickson (Sep 13, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> i think you will need a router, and a few wifi signal repeater,
> and spread the wifi signal repeater troughout the park.
> 
> if you can't find something good enough for outdoor use, make sure to built some waterproof housing for it.



Is there any WiFi repeaters made for outside use ? I have looked on the egg but find very little Well I find a lot I just have no clue what I am looking at . What is the best router for this as well . Oh as for a budget ? There is none . But lets not get too cared away .


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 13, 2011)

You will have to install them in a pole/box style fashion due to weather and UL standards.

I would get with your county's building inspectors to find the right way to proceed to make sure its up to code.


----------



## trickson (Sep 13, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> You will have to install them in a pole/box style fashion due to weather and UL standards.
> 
> I would get with your county's building inspectors to find the right way to proceed to make sure its up to code.



yes I will do this for sure . But I need to know what ones To get first . Ones that are the best for what I need to do .


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 13, 2011)

HAWKING HWREN1 Hi-Gain Wireless Range Extender
this is the repeater im talking about.


----------



## trickson (Sep 13, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> HAWKING HWREN1 Hi-Gain Wireless Range Extender
> this is the repeater im talking about.



Is this water proof ? what is the range ? I seen some here at the park I am in and they are a big antenna that is all . A box like a land line phone box is at the bottom of the pole .


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 13, 2011)

HERE is a good list of extenders. I would recommend going to The home depot or Lowes to find a waterproof box in the electrical section that would accomidate the range extender you choose. I would mount each on 4x4 poles with their own power source. You will want to make sure the box you choose is also lockable cause RV'rs might want to take one home LOL


----------



## trickson (Sep 13, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> HERE is a good list of extenders. I would recommend going to The home depot or Lowes to find a waterproof box in the electrical section that would accomidate the range extender you choose. I would mount each on 4x4 poles with their own power source. You will want to make sure the box you choose is also lockable cause RV'rs might want to take one home LOL



LOL yeah there will be metal lock boxes for every thing that is out side .


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 13, 2011)

You may also get away with some high gain coax cable with water proof antennas.

Kind like THIS


----------



## trickson (Sep 13, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> You may also get away with some high gain coax cable with water proof antennas.
> 
> Kind like THIS



Ok I am loving this idea what else will I need for this ? How many will I need to cover the grounds ? I so hate being WiFi illiterate . But you guys are the BEST !


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 13, 2011)

trickson said:


> Ok I am loving this idea what else will I need for this ? How many will I need to cover the grounds ? I so hate being WiFi illiterate . But you guys are the BEST !



You must remember, most routers have only two antennas so you would need either cheap access points with these antennas to reproduce the signal two more times.


----------



## trickson (Sep 13, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> You must remember, most routers have only two antennas so you would need either cheap access points with these antennas to reproduce the signal two more times.



Man I am confused here . I will need what now ? this is a 7 acre plot of land . So how many of what do I need to get this job done ?


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 13, 2011)

if the extender range is 300feet, well, you need one every 300feet.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 13, 2011)

LOL there is 304920 SQft in 7 acres. Your job is going to suck! it would take 1016 units to power the whole facility


----------



## trickson (Sep 13, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL there is 304920 SQft in 7 acres. Your job is going to suck! it would take 1016 units to power the whole facility



LOL YEAH I know this is why I need you guy's I suck at this stuff . There are WiFi antennas all over the park I am at right now I see these things all over the place but I do not know what there are or just how many there are here . This park is much smaller BTW . Man I wished I knew more about this stuff ! Well I am learning and today is schooling day for me .


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 13, 2011)

What you are talking about is a large project that needs alot of planning and funds. Your best bet is to get a full scale map of your RV park and start labeling the areas of importance to wifi. Then you will need to figure out how you will power them and get them back to the main router.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Sep 13, 2011)

You need a High Gain Outdoors Multifunction Access Point. Spread these in targeted locations through out the community.


http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=i6VvTpW7B7LRiAKI8fTlBg&ved=0CG4Q8wIwAQ


----------



## CJCerny (Sep 13, 2011)

Your biggest challenge will not be hardware. Your biggest challenge will be finding a legal way share a connection between all those different residences. Can't tell where you are located by your sig, but here in Ohio, the companies that provide Internet services are powerful enough that they got our legislature to make it a felony to share service between residences a few years back. Okay, no problem you say, because you won't get caught. Well...when you are sharing between so many people, all it takes is for one disgruntled resident with a bone to pick to spill the beans, and then the game is over. 

So, in my opinion, first thing you want to find out is if your plan is legal in your area, and if it isn't, how you can go about getting a level of service that you can share, if at all.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Sep 13, 2011)

CJCerny said:


> Your biggest challenge will not be hardware. Your biggest challenge will be finding a legal way share a connection between all those different residences.



All you need is a business account/connection at most. How do you think hotels, condo's and coffee shops handle it.


----------



## trickson (Sep 13, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> What you are talking about is a large project that needs alot of planning and funds. Your best bet is to get a full scale map of your RV park and start labeling the areas of importance to wifi. Then you will need to figure out how you will power them and get them back to the main router.



Here is the park lay out http://www.driftcreeklandingrv.com/page3.html This is what I am working with . The spaces are all numbered the rest are not needed ( T2 -T5 are tent sites . ) I wish there was an easy way to do this . Power is not an issue poles are not an issue .


----------



## trickson (Sep 13, 2011)

CJCerny said:


> Your biggest challenge will not be hardware. Your biggest challenge will be finding a legal way share a connection between all those different residences. Can't tell where you are located by your sig, but here in Ohio, the companies that provide Internet services are powerful enough that they got our legislature to make it a felony to share service between residences a few years back. Okay, no problem you say, because you won't get caught. Well...when you are sharing between so many people, all it takes is for one disgruntled resident with a bone to pick to spill the beans, and then the game is over.
> 
> So, in my opinion, first thing you want to find out is if your plan is legal in your area, and if it isn't, how you can go about getting a level of service that you can share, if at all.



This is a business and there are WiFi business accounts out there for EVERY RV park in the nation .


----------



## trickson (Sep 13, 2011)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> You need a High Gain Outdoors Multifunction Access Point. Spread these in targeted locations through out the community.
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=i6VvTpW7B7LRiAKI8fTlBg&ved=0CG4Q8wIwAQ



NOW this is just what I was looking for THANK YOU SO MUCH !!!


----------



## CJCerny (Sep 13, 2011)

I didn't say it wasn't legal. I just said to make sure that you are purchasing a level of service that allows you to share among the residents. You didn't claim one way or the other what class of service you are dealing with. That will likely affect the type of hardware you need to use for this project. Standard consumer grade hardware likely won't cut it--not able to handle the traffic and/or simultaneous connections that you will likely need.


----------



## trickson (Sep 13, 2011)

CJCerny said:


> I didn't say it wasn't legal. I just said to make sure that you are purchasing a level of service that allows you to share among the residents. You didn't claim one way or the other what class of service you are dealing with. That will likely affect the type of hardware you need to use for this project.



Yes I did . This is for an RV park . People want WiFi this will be an added free service that my park will offer it people . But I have to get every thing I need lined up now . This is going to happen very soon . The Owners are Miltie millionaires I do not think that it matters to them how much it costs it just has to be done . Though I care the more I save them the more I make . See I do not want this to cost so much that they look at me and say NO . I would say the best budget I have and that I would want to keep to is about 1 thousand dollars .


----------



## CJCerny (Sep 13, 2011)

trickson said:


> Yes I did . This is for an RV park . People want WiFi this will be an added free service that my park will offer it people . But I have to get every thing I need lined up now . This is going to happen very soon . The Owners are Miltie millionaires I do not think that it matters to them how much it costs it just has to be done . Though I care the more I save them the more I make . See I do not want this to cost so much that they look at me and say NO . I would say the best budget I have and that I would want to keep to is about 1 thousand dollars .



What is the level of service and how many maximum simultaneous connections?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Sep 13, 2011)

Figure out the scale of that map. Once you choose the Access point type do a simple layover like this. This should give you a good idea how many access points you will need. Since I do not know the scale of the map it is hard to say.


----------



## trickson (Sep 13, 2011)

CJCerny said:


> What is the level of service and how many maximum simultaneous connections?



Up to 63 connection , As for the Level of service no sure what you mean .


----------



## trickson (Sep 13, 2011)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Figure out the scale of that map. Once you choose the Access point type do a simple layover like this. This should give you a good idea how many access points you will need. Since I do not know the scale of the map it is hard to say.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110913/img9.jpg



Ok Thank you I will try . I will let you know if I can get that information to you .


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 13, 2011)

yea and im pretty sure the longest range of any WiFi repeaters are 300ft.

you can place them stategically on each corner of the block, 



@Zen : but, if you laid it out like that, wouldn't it be better if you put the router in the centre and spreads the repeater in a circular fashion


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Sep 13, 2011)

I just assumed the Private was the gate/gaurd house. But yeah a center location for the router would be better.

I highly doubt you will  be able to do this for under $1k. This is commercial grade stuff. Each access point is going to be at least $300 + Router + Antenna + other expense + your time.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Sep 13, 2011)

Have a look at some of the products here http://www.dd-wrt.com/shop/catalog/ and http://routerboard.com/ and http://www.cisco.com/en/US/prod/col...s5861/product_data_sheet09186a00802252e1.html


----------



## trickson (Sep 13, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> yea and im pretty sure the longest range of any WiFi repeaters are 300ft.
> 
> you can place them stategically on each corner of the block,
> 
> ...



The main office is the marina so that is at the very bottom of the map there this is were it will be housed . I want to give the area around the marina some WiFi as well for the Boaters !


----------



## trickson (Sep 13, 2011)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I just assumed the Private was the gate/gaurd house. But yeah a center location for the router would be better.
> 
> I highly doubt you will  be able to do this for under $1k. This is commercial grade stuff. Each access point is going to be at least $300 + Router + Antenna + other expense + your time.



Yeah like I said the money is not an issue . What they want they will get LOL .


----------



## CJCerny (Sep 13, 2011)

trickson said:


> Yeah like I said the money is not an issue . What they want they will get LOL .



If money is not an issue, you do not want to use repeaters. You are going to run into bandwidth and simultaneous connection issues if you use use one WAP with repeaters. What you want to do is put a seperate WAP at each of those locations that you would have put repeaters at and hard wire those WAPs back to a switch.


----------



## trickson (Sep 13, 2011)

CJCerny said:


> If money is not an issue, you do not want to use repeaters. You are going to run into bandwidth and simultaneous connection issues if you use use one WAP with repeaters. What you want to do is put a seperate WAP at each of those locations that you would have put repeaters at and hard wire those WAPs back to a switch.



Any chance you can show me how that works ?


----------



## trickson (Sep 13, 2011)

Are there any companies that do this stuff ? It will be in Oregon in Waldport .


----------



## CJCerny (Sep 13, 2011)

Motorola/Symbol sells these kinds of products and solutions. 

http://www.motorola.com/Business/US-EN/Business+Product+and+Services/Wireless+Broadband+Networks/


----------



## CJCerny (Sep 13, 2011)

It's not really tricky to understand. All you need to do is keep in mind that when you get away from consumer level solutions, a WAP is a seperate box from a router and a switch. So, you just evenly distribute the WAPs around the trailer park and then run CAT5/6 from each WAP back to a centrally located switch. The router to which your Internet service is connected, will also be connected to the switch.


----------



## trickson (Sep 13, 2011)

CJCerny said:


> It's not really tricky to understand. All you need to do is keep in mind that when you get away from consumer level solutions, a WAP is a seperate box from a router and a switch. So, you just evenly distribute the WAPs around the trailer park and then run CAT5/6 from each WAP back to a centrally located switch. The router to which your Internet service is connected, will also be connected to the switch.



Interesting . Thank You .


----------



## CJCerny (Sep 13, 2011)

trickson said:


> Interesting . Thank You .



Another nice feature that appears in business class wireless hardware is POE (power over Ethernet). That way, your WAP is powered by the CAT5/6 cable that you connect to it, rather than having to worry about how to plug a WAP 30 feet up a pole inside a watertight box into an electrical outlet.


----------

